# WANTED - 52cm roadbike



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (14 Feb 2008)

Am looking for a 50cm/52cm roadbike for my gf, would be able to pay around £100-£130 for it.


----------



## trio25 (15 Feb 2008)

How tall is she? I have a bike I'm going to be selling but I'm not sure of the size.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (4 Mar 2008)

She is 5'9"


----------



## MichaelM (4 Mar 2008)

There's a 53 cm Lemond Etape going over on Bikeradar. Not sure how much but it's not specced with bling kit.


----------



## trio25 (4 Mar 2008)

It'll be too small, I'm 5'3" and it fitted me.


----------



## domtyler (4 Mar 2008)

Are you sure? I'm 5'9" and take a 52cm frame.


----------



## Dave5N (5 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> Are you sure? I'm 5'9" and take a 52cm frame.



You sure? 

It's personal of course, but I'd have said a 54


----------



## trio25 (5 Mar 2008)

I'm 5'3" and my spesh is a 51cm, but it is a women's bike, when I tried the men's the 49cm fitted me perfectly.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (5 Mar 2008)

Fit totally depends on the person - I'm 6'0" and take a 54cm frame, but my father who is the same height likes a 58cm frame.

We are now out of the market for a new bike for a while anyway


----------

